# KWPN/Dutch Warmbloods tracing?



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

AussieDaisyGirl said:


> Her dam is an imported Dutch Warmblood. So she would theoretically be a registered KWPN right? I wonder how hard it would be to find KWPN mares in the US that foaled in 2001 to thoroughbreds? Wouldn't it be suffice to say that the thoroughbred sire would have to have been fairly considerable?


No the stallion would have to have been approved KWPN also for any offspring to be eligible to go to their studbook.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

I thought that but wasn't 100% sure. Hmm. That might make it a little easier. LOL. Or not!


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

If your mare is registered then she will have a KWPN number in her passport, The dam will also have a number. For your horse to be on the register BOTH parents must be on the studbook.
Even if your horse is on the KWPN register as a dutch warmblood she must pass the KWPN vetting proceedure for her to be on the studbook.
It is possible for the dam to be on the KWPN register but not on the studbook so any offspring cannot be registered as KWPN .
Finding the bloodline history of a registered KWPN is easy as all the information is freely avialiable.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Yeh that's where it gets tricky. I'm not even sure that she's registered. 

At what level competition does the horse have to be registered? She was competing Level 4.


----------



## AussieDaisyGirl (May 21, 2009)

Ok - so - the story has changed. The sire is the KWPN and the dam was artifically inseminated using imported semen in 2000. 

I'm sure that makes it just as hard to trace. I think I'm going to lose my mind!

Why would someone pay $17,500 for an unregistered mare?


----------

